# Viper 5901 Remote, Battery replacement.



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got the Viper 5901 in several cars, and recently had one of my remotes quit working. No display, no charging indication. So, I opened it up, popped out that tiny little battery, and replaced it with one from a known-good remote. The remote itself works fine, but that LioN battery is not an off-the-shelf item.
Anyone know where I can find a replacement?
I contacted the battery manufacturer (Gold Peak Industries, here in sunny Hong Kong), but the battery is only supplied as an OEM item to Viper. Additionally, they have a charge circuit built into the battery, which is another obstacle in the way of trying to use a generic replacement. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated, as those two-way remotes are pricey!


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

TTT, i have the same issue with my clifford 50.7x remote.


----------



## Thumper88 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have Clifford 50.7x, no issues with mine....yet. Can you take pictures of said battery? Part Number?


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

hold down the (F) button and then plug it in. if it doesnt turn on keep holding it and unplug and plug back in.... let me know if this works


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

Thank you, will try this when I get home.


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

deesz said:


> hold down the (F) button and then plug it in. if it doesnt turn on keep holding it and unplug and plug back in.... let me know if this works


Thank you for the suggestion however this was unsuccessful, any other?


----------



## jonnyt822 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Tube Doctor said:


> I've got the Viper 5901 in several cars, and recently had one of my remotes quit working. No display, no charging indication. So, I opened it up, popped out that tiny little battery, and replaced it with one from a known-good remote. The remote itself works fine, but that LioN battery is not an off-the-shelf item.
> Anyone know where I can find a replacement?
> I contacted the battery manufacturer (Gold Peak Industries, here in sunny Hong Kong), but the battery is only supplied as an OEM item to Viper. Additionally, they have a charge circuit built into the battery, which is another obstacle in the way of trying to use a generic replacement.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated, as those two-way remotes are pricey!


Hi, I have the similar issue. I have a Viper 5901 and the battery is almost dead. It is 3 1/2 years old. I need to charge it every two days. I would like to replace the battery. I found a person in ebay that replaces the battery for $30. Viper 7752V Responder 2 Way Supercode Remote Battery Replacement Service | eBay

If I found a replacement battery, I would prefer to do it my self. Let me know if you were able to replace the battery by yourself. Thanks


----------



## johnnybravo123456 (Mar 26, 2013)

He also sells just the battey, so you can install it yourself, fast shipping too. Viper 7752V New Replacement Battery | eBay


----------



## johnnybravo123456 (Mar 26, 2013)

The battery is being sold here cheaper Viper Clifford Python Remote Replacement Battery RPN 7752 V P X There is also a youtube video to show you how to replace it How to replace your Viper Remote rechargeable battery RPN 7752 - Python and Clifford - YouTube Hopefully that helps.


----------



## rfmayhem (Mar 22, 2014)

Did you get this work


----------

